# Is this cheating??



## Sharp Charge (Jan 3, 2008)

No this isn't me, but it's an idea...

http://www.allwebdiscounts.com/snowblower_01.php


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

They're slow as snot and not very cost effective for what you get. You're still buying all thr truckside stuff for a Fisher or Meyers plus the Hanson blower. Sure you can blow snow 50 feet or better, but productivity won't ever be there to (1) handle large numbers of accounts to pay for it, and (2) pay for the excessively high cost.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks. Just something I stumbled across tonight. After seeing some of the airport blowers while at work, I thought it would be cool on a smaller scale.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, that's quite a rip off in my opinion.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Certainly looks like a rip to me.

Seems like it'd be prone to break easily, and would be more of a pain in the ass than it's worth. Pardone my language.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

http://www.jerres.com/blower_vid2.htm

150-200' at 7-10 MPH in up to 12" of snow

65HP


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

dead link jerre


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Guess I'll have to check that. Know it only opens with Explorer
J


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

This link works. there are 5 videos total on the site. #2 was down but is being fixed. J


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

What link? Sorry Jer still a no go.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

http://www.jerres.com/blower_vid5.htm

Try this one or go to the web site and check the others out too.


----------

